
Loudspeakers used to make dead coral reefs sound healthy, so fish flock to them - jrs235
https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2019/12/01/scientists-used-loudspeakers-make-dead-coral-reefs-sound-healthy-fish-flocked-them/
======
mmjaa
Doesn't this just result in more dead fish, starved to death, because they
spent all their energy flocking to a reef that can't sustain them?

~~~
PeterisP
Perhaps that's what helps the reef to recover - it attracts fish that die and
feed the local ecosystem that way until it can grow again.

~~~
flir
That's dark. Might be simpler just to dump nutrients over the side, then.

~~~
trentlott
Or dump nutrients and start the iPod a few months later

------
GrayShade
Up next: robotic fish used to make dead coral reefs look healthy, so tourists
flock to them.

Related: [https://www.dw.com/en/great-barrier-reef-last-chance-
tourist...](https://www.dw.com/en/great-barrier-reef-last-chance-tourists-
flock-to-world-wonder-as-coral-disappears/a-46076098)

~~~
londons_explore
"Plastic corals look like realistic corals from the mid 21st century!"

~~~
m463
I have to say, some of those ancient artifacts you can buy made out of resin
are pretty cool.

------
programmer_dude
But for how long? Won't the fish see through this ruse soon enough?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Never. Pacific salmon released in the Atlantic (or was it the other way
around?) were touted as an ecological disaster. But they mistook the gravel
bottom for their normal food supply, ate rocks until they sank, and all died.

Fish are not master tacticians. More like a bug with fins.

~~~
bobthepanda
Have a citation for this? Sounds fascinating.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Niece at Thanksgiving - PhD fisheries and policy. I can ask her.

The issue hit the news when it happened: Ecological disaster! Salmon stocks at
risk! Then when nothing happened, it wasn't news. So folks still cite this
'disaster' like it still actually happened.

------
jpswade
This sounds like a bad idea.

~~~
bcraven
>The researchers acknowledged that drawing fish back to dead or dying reefs
will not reverse the damage by itself. But degraded reefs have a better shot
at recovery if they have robust populations of fish, which play a variety of
roles in keeping the coral healthy.

~~~
rolltiide
Welcome to the coral ghetto!

------
spiderfarmer
So, this could also be used to catch the fish?

------
jrs235
Non-paywalled article: [https://www.cnet.com/news/underwater-loudspeakers-
could-help...](https://www.cnet.com/news/underwater-loudspeakers-could-help-
restore-damaged-coral-reefs/)

------
neonate
[https://outline.com/DsZE2C](https://outline.com/DsZE2C)

------
lookACamel
Like buying Yelp reviews, but for the environment.

